# Need suggestions for a new 1TB drive for gaming



## mohit9206 (Sep 25, 2013)

So i am getting a new 1TB hdd to use as a primary drive for gaming, movies,OS etc. But i am confused whether to go for wd green,blue or black drive? Price of green and blue are similar but black is more expensive. Which will be the  best option according to my usage and please tell me what are the current prices of 1TB drives these days.
My budget is 5k max and i don't have money for SSD.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 25, 2013)

Wd black 1 TB is available for 6.5k. You can get 1 TB blue for 4.1k locally. Avoid green for your primary drive.


----------



## soyab0007 (Sep 25, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Wd black 1 TB is available for 6.5k. You can get 1 TB blue for 4.1k locally. Avoid green for your primary drive.



Reason to avoid green?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 25, 2013)

There were reliablety issues in older models, but that has been rectified in newer moldels. Still, the spinup time and latency issues persists. Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB Review (WD20EARS) | StorageReview.com - Storage Reviews


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you for your suggestions i am going for 1TB WD Blue @4.6k.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 26, 2013)

Where are you quoting that price from? Its available for 4.1k locally.


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 26, 2013)

My local computer guy is doing all the work like assembling the hard drive installing the OS and other programs so he is charging extra.Also he says if any problem occur he will handle the servicing i do not need to run to service centers myself. So he charges extra for his 'premium' services.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 26, 2013)

WD provides prepaid pickup from your home. The extra charges for installing pirated os and some softwares is not at all justified. Also, if he specifically mentions to bring the hard disk to him, he may probably be selling a duplicate disk. Better get one from other shop or online.


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> WD provides prepaid pickup from your home. The extra charges for installing pirated os and some softwares is not at all justified. Also, if he specifically mentions to bring the hard disk to him, he may probably be selling a duplicate disk. Better get one from other shop or online.



No the hard disk is legitimate i saw it myself i built my entire sig rig from him he just charges 10% extra for convinience.No fake parts but charging extra is a little sleazy i know but since i dont know to build and assemble a pc someone has to do it for me right? Also he is one of the most reputed assemblers in mumbai his assembled pc's are used by schools and hotels.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 26, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> So i am getting a new 1TB hdd to use as a primary drive for gaming, movies,OS etc. But i am confused whether to go for wd green,blue or black drive? Price of green and blue are similar but black is more expensive. Which will be the  best option according to my usage and please tell me what are the current prices of 1TB drives these days.
> My budget is 5k max and i don't have money for SSD.



You can get WD Black 500GB HDD for Rs.5000 or a WD Blue 1.5TB HDD for Rs.5000.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 26, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> No the hard disk is legitimate i saw it myself i built my entire sig rig from him he just charges 10% extra for convinience.No fake parts but charging extra is a little sleazy i know but since i dont know to build and assemble a pc someone has to do it for me right? Also he is one of the most reputed assemblers in mumbai his assembled pc's are used by schools and hotels.



> Youtube is loaded with tutorials on assembling computer.

> OS installation involves just a few clicks.

> He will most likely install outdated versions of software.

> He will most probably install a 32 bit OS. With >= 4 GB ram, 32 bit is a disadvantage as it cannot use more than 3.5 GB of ram. Install a 64 bit os yourself.


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Youtube is loaded with tutorials on assembling computer.
> 
> > OS installation involves just a few clicks.
> 
> ...


Yeah i am currently learning but still not yet there enough to do it on my own. Btw its a 64 bit Windows 7 Professional which i just updated to latest ,also all the old apps i updated to latest myself,installed the latest catalyst drivers,etc.


----------

